# Coughing up bird seed?



## Ashleigh1434 (Nov 26, 2010)

I just noticed Allie doing this, but she's sitting on her perch and she keeps making these movements that look like she's regurgitating her food and then she shakes her head and throws her food everywhere. She's been fluffed up all day but I figured this had to do with my room being extremely cold so I have a space heater on her and my budgie. She's eating and drinking water and moving around in her cage so I don't understand what's causing this food throwing. Any help would be great!


----------



## Ashleigh1434 (Nov 26, 2010)

I just thought of this, but it could be that she's possibly overeating? I've noticed that she's been eating a lot nonstop but I didn't think much of it until now.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I am not sure...I hope she stops throwing up her food soon.


----------



## Ashleigh1434 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks! I do too! She's my baby, so I'm hoping it's just overeating from boredom. That would be a lot easier to fix.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Gee I would keep a close eye on her, and take her to the vet if it gets worse would it be possible she might have an obstructed crop?


----------



## Ashleigh1434 (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm going to call around to find a vet tomorrow. She's at least eating millet right now. I know it's not the best for her, but if she'll eat, she can have it right now. What's an ubstructed crop?


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Just suggesting the crop could be blocked, or impacted, but this is highly unlikely if she is still pooping ok and it doesn't really sound like she's vomiting, if she stops pooping and eating, starts vomiting smelly liquidy and is fluffed up take her to the vets. It could be just overeating, I dunno...


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Reading your second post has got me thinking.. sometimes birds will overindulge themselves when they are eating, and they will regurgitate the excess food. Infections of the crop or even other digestive system organs can cause this to happen too.

Can you put a lamp in-front of her cage with a low wattage bulb to keep her warm? I would keep an eye on her over night, it sounds like vomiting, if she starts vomiting again, you will definitely need to take her to a Vet and have her checked.. it is good she is eating though, keep her hydrated as well.


----------



## Ashleigh1434 (Nov 26, 2010)

There's a lamp right between the two cages as well as a little space heater focusing on her cage. She finished a piece of millet and she's definitely very active if she's kept warm but her poo is still very liquidy and it's sticking to her backend. I'm calling a bunch of vets tomorrow, so hopefully I'll find one. She was a lot more lethargic and quiet earlier this evening, but now she's doing her normal screaming when I leave the room and she's randomly chirping at me again. Either way, she's still going to a vet.


----------



## HAJiME (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't know if it's only male birds that do this, or if cockatiels even do it at all, but my nan's budgie used to bring up food when it was humping things... Could your tiel be broody? Is it offering food to you as a gift perhaps?


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

*my cockatiel does this too*

my 7 month old hen does this, especially when i work long hours. she is constantly eating and drinking when im not there and she eats quite alot when im there too! then she gets excited and makes this fast backwards ad forwards motion then shakes her head and seeds fly out. ive been to the vets and they cant find anything so this could possibly be the answer! im going to get another hen to keep mine company so shes not bored. maybe get your cockatiel some more toys or something? something to keep her busy so she doesnt stuff her face


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Please let us know how she is doing...what the vet said.


----------



## Ashleigh1434 (Nov 26, 2010)

I haven't been able to get her to a vet yet, as I have to wait for my dad to okay the one I picked out. She's eating and drinking normally, isn't fluffed up, and is as loud and vocal as ever, the only thing that's still wrong is her droppings are still really liquidy. I'm really hoping this was just caused by overeating but I'm going to continue watching her. Money's really tight right now so it's up to him when we get to take her to the vet. Could this whole episode have been brought on by me trying to change her from seeds to pellets? She wouldn't eat her pellets at all, but as soon as I gave her back the seeds she seems to be fine.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I am not sure...I would just keep an eye on her...If she starts sitting on the floor all fluffed up and is not vocal, but looks lethargic, then I would try my best to get her to a vet...I know all to well what you mean about money being tight...I really hope her stools become normal and everything is fine...good luck


----------



## Ashleigh1434 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you tielmom! Luckily she's been well enough to stay on her different perches. I haven't seen any more loose droppings, and she's eating and drinking normally still. She even came out to play for a little bit. Since she's had the heater on her all day she's acting normal again. I think we're going to move her into the living room for the winter since it's always warmer than my room.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Ashleigh1434 said:


> Thank you tielmom! Luckily she's been well enough to stay on her different perches. I haven't seen any more loose droppings, and she's eating and drinking normally still. She even came out to play for a little bit. Since she's had the heater on her all day she's acting normal again. I think we're going to move her into the living room for the winter since it's always warmer than my room.


Very happy to hear the good news...keep us updated.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Birds are very good at hiding when they are sick. I would take her to an avian vet to have her checked out


----------



## Ashleigh1434 (Nov 26, 2010)

The little monster's completely back to normal now. Her droppings are normal, her eating habits are normal, her behavior, everything! I'm so happy. As soon as I can get the extra money I'm going to take her to a vet to get a checkup.


----------

